# x11-fonts/bitstream-vera instal error



## wonslung (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm trying to update my ports and I'm running into this error.



```
===>   bitstream-vera-1.10_5 depends on executable: fc-cache - found
===>   bitstream-vera-1.10_5 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>  Configuring for bitstream-vera-1.10_5
sed: /usr/ports/x11-fonts/bitstream-vera/work/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10/configure: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1
```

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wonslung (Jul 30, 2012)

*Solved*

I couldn't get it to build but I found this:

http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-po...stream-vera-1.10_4.tbz&can=2&q=&sort=filename


----------



## wonslung (Jul 30, 2012)

Actually this isn't solved, I'm getting tons of these errors with different ports


----------

